# Trout River Photos



## Davidm123 (Aug 6, 2017)

strmanglr said:


> I went to the picture sub-
> View attachment 315230
> forum. Those pics seem to be hardly commented/seen. So thought I would start a trout river photo thread in thread sub-forum that my passion most associates with, w out being location specific, other than Michigan.


Big creek


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Sharon laying out a cast below Parmalee.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Davidm123 said:


> Big creek


That'd be no.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Same stretch different seasons...


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Perhaps my last outing as hunting is starting soon. I just got back into trout stream fishing this year and enjoy it as much as I did 44 years ago when I started. Age has made the in/out from
higher banks somewhat of a challenge. 

Got less time on this little stream than I needed today but explored a bit more. I really need to spend a good half day there to learn it a bit better. It has good flow, gravel and reasonable cover. I know from good authority there are also some pretty sizable trout in there.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

My favorite MI I don’t have many pics of but at night I can visualize every foot of them when falling asleep. 
I’m going to dig through some shoe boxes and see if I can come up some Michigan memories to post.
Good thread that will be real good when winter takes over.


----------

